
Ask HN: Your opinions on different self hosted software - type0
I looked at &#x2F;r&#x2F;selfhosted but the quality of suggested software there varies widely. In your opinion what are the best self hosted tools that you used or worked on that one should try or that deserve more attention? (doesn&#x27;t have to be open source but preferably should be)
======
simplehuman
It's no different from SaaS - some are good and some are not. If you are
looking to run /try many of these apps, you should try cloudron (or
sandstorm). Both are in the GitHub link you found.

------
type0
Ok, found this list [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted) still it's quite
big one and not all there is quality software.

